# Did you know Verizon FiOS has NFL Sunday Ticket



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

I put this post here only because it affects DirecTV more.

Of course, the reason the subject line is written that way is because of the phone call I just received from the telemarketing group within Verizon.

I have their FiOS Internet service, and was asked why I don't have FiOS TV. I said that I am very happy with my DirecTV service and would contemplate switching if there are problems with my DirecTV service. Asked for the important reasons I stay with DirecTV, I said consitency (because I've been a customer for almost 10 years and I am happy), my DVR recevers (three DTiVo's) and Sunday Ticket.

The CSR keyed on Sunday Ticket, and stated that FiOS now has access to Sunday Ticket. I said the Sunday Ticket contract with DirecTV expires in 2011, to which he stated that, "I believe we've licensed the Sunday Ticket so it is available now."

Wow. Bald-faced lying.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow. Think they are desperate to make that sale at all?


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

That is funny yet sad....I remember a few months back when I was talking to a Cox Customer Rep (due to my parents still having Cox and were having problems) and we got to talking about me personally and I said I was a D* person and she tried coaxing me into going back to Cox and I mentioned Sunday Ticket/EI, locals in HD, etc....she said Cox had all of those which of course they don't....:lol:


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

I bet he was thinking of the NFL network... which is a selling point versus the cable companies.... but still, it's not ST.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Here are some of the results as of today form another forum, www.videohelp.com. Hopefully this is OK? If not Please edit.

What kind of sports fan are you? 
24/7 obsessed sports nut - 7%

not a sports fan at all - waste of time - 39%

And that doesn't even break it down into types of sports.....

Could explain why ST is so expensive and still costs them money.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

An occasional link to other forums is ok, if such link is very pertinent to the topic at hand (and doesn't require registration or fees to view.) The full link to that particular topic: http://forum.videohelp.com/topic343087.html

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Kinda how like Charter tried telling me a couple years ago that they would have Sunday Ticket "next year". I laughed at them.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This is just sad :nono2:


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Kinda like how TWC - Northeast Ohio's website says that even though subscribers don't get the NFL Network they won't miss out on any of their favorite/biggest games.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i think the rep was uninformed and was talking about the NFL NETWORK!!!

which is available via Vz broadband and both Vz tv services (FiOS and D*)


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

I grew up an hour outside of Boston. So, it shouldn't be that surprising that I am a Patriots fan. Now, considering how many of their games I have watched this season without the need of NFLST it seems like a bad option by any provider.

Maybe I need to be a fan of other teams as well.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

I've never bought Sunday Ticket. I never have seen the value in it, because we get a good mix of games on my local stations, I generally watch NASCAR until that season is over anyway, and I can go to the local "racino" and watch if I really wanted to for the price of a few beers. However, to each his own.

But this level of cable dishonesty. Its disgusting. 

But not unusual.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Old school folks around here may remember Pegasus (DIRECTV reseller, evil, and just plain awful. They sold out their interest to DIRECTV and my family was then free). I couldn't stand them and decided to go cable. Comcast promised me (this had to be 3+ years ago) that they would have Sunday Ticket the very next season. Cable = The Devil.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

I didn't want to get into a heated argument. This CSR/Telemarketer was fairly straightforward in believing that FiOS had Sunday Ticket.

Even if he were mistaken, if I didn't know better, I could have switched if the information mollified my concerns. However, because I am a happy DirecTV customer, I am not going anywhere. But if I were to go anywhere, it would be based upon the programming first and the pricing second. And if Verizon actually had Sunday Ticket, I'd be more inclined to switch to them.

If Verizon FiOS had Sunday Ticket, that is.

And an uninformed potential customer may acutally believe that.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Even better was when Dish was trying to buy DirecTV. I got calls from scummy Dish reps every week saying that they would come to my house and "swap" all my receivers since it would need to be done anyway once the merger was complete and I might as well do it now. Of course I knew better that all they would be doing is canceling my DirecTV and signing me up for Dish but some people would fall for it.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> i think the rep was uninformed and was talking about the NFL NETWORK!!!


I think that you hit the nail on the head. They would not be the only TV provider who tried to market the NFL network as the Sunday Ticket.


----------



## kstefanec (May 13, 2007)

BarkingGhost said:


> I grew up an hour outside of Boston. So, it shouldn't be that surprising that I am a Patriots fan. Now, considering how many of their games I have watched this season without the need of NFLST it seems like a bad option by any provider.
> 
> Maybe I need to be a fan of other teams as well.


There are two reasons to have the Sunday Ticket. The first one is if you live in a different state than your favorite team. The second would be if you like to make friendly wagers on teams other than your favorite team.

I have the Sunday Ticket. My team is the Packers. I live in Wisconsin. So I guess my reason is the friendly wagers. Friendly I said. We only bet for bottles of Coca-cola. Money would be illegal so I will have no part of that. :sure:


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

tfederov said:


> Cable = The Devil.


Yep.

Is there a more anti-consumer industry?


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

I guess they all lie to get business. I recently received a phone call from a Directv CSR who assured me that Directv had expanded their spotbeam in the Raleigh/Durham DMA so that all customers could get the locals in HD. This is nothing short of a lie and I told him so. He promised he would check further and call me back. Of course, I never received that call.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> An occasional link to other forums is ok, if such link is very pertinent to the topic at hand (and doesn't require registration or fees to view.) The full link to that particular topic: http://forum.videohelp.com/topic343087.html
> 
> Happy New Year!
> Tom


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm a 10 year NFLST sub, Niner fan (I know not good lately) and live in their market so I get their games anyway. I love ST because I'm a football fan. It's worth every penny when I can switch to the three or four most competitive games when they get into their final minutes. Nothing better. Nothing worse then to be stuck watching some blowout or sucky matchup. This addiction has a lot to do with the fact that my job for 30 years used to require me to work Sundays and since retirement I'm 'jumping for joy' to be able to watch NFL football when and what I like. Mama


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

kstefanec said:


> There are two reasons to have the Sunday Ticket. The first one is if you live in a different state than your favorite team. The second would be if you like to make friendly wagers on teams other than your favorite team.
> 
> I have the Sunday Ticket. My team is the Packers. I live in Wisconsin. So I guess my reason is the friendly wagers. Friendly I said. We only bet for bottles of Coca-cola. Money would be illegal so I will have no part of that. :sure:


How about reason three. You love sports and want to watch whatever game you want to watch.

I live in Maryland. I am a Ravens season ticket holder. When I am home (half of home Sundays and all of away Sundays), I get to watch all the games.

No gambling or fantasy sports involved.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

we have had ST for about 5 years now, we used to live in Louisiana so we had it so we could see the lions, and my wifes favorite teams, Packers, Giants, and Colts, and now we moved back to MI so we have it for the Packers Giants, Colts and Saints and for me to track my fantasy players.


----------



## Maverickster (Sep 20, 2007)

I had ST this year as part of the introductory promo package they signed me up for when I joined (Premier+ST for the price of Premier or something like that), and I LOVED it (and will, consequently, be getting it next season as well). But the "fantasy" reason is my primary motivator. I like to actually watch my players rack up their points (as opposed to watching just the scoreboard) and ST is a must in that regard. 

Even though I can't think of any way to actually determine this, I wonder what % of ST subscribers would rate "fantasy football" as their #1 reason for having ST and what % would say they'd drop ST if it weren't for fantasy. I bet both of those numbers would be pretty high.

--Mav

P.S. Nothing like blowing your fantasy football winnings on the programming package you bought to watch the games!


----------

